# Schalterpanel



## Veralia (24. Mai 2015)

Hallöchen liebe Leute! 

Bevor ich groß anfange zu erzählen, möchte ich darauf hinweisen, dass ich die Verkabelung der Elektronik einem ausgebildeten Elektriker überlasse und da nicht selber rumfummeln werde. Also bitte in der Hinsicht keine Sorge!

Tatsächlich ist dies bereits der zweite Anlauf für mein Projekt. Mein erster Anlauf war ein kompletter Eigenbau einer Art Mehrfachsteckdose, bei der jedoch jede einzelne Steckdose über einen seperaten Schalter an und ausschaltbar ist. Dafür in Planung war ein Holzkasten, eine Edelstahlfront, selbst ausgesuchte Schalter und natürlich die Steckdosen. Leider musste es jedoch eingestampft werden, da die Kosten zu hoch wurden. Und das gar nicht mal für den Kasten, die Schalter oder die Front. Sondern für die Steckdosen. Da wollte man nämlich 30 Euro für eine Steckdose, weil es "die einzig passende" wäre und sie auch keinen Billig Schrott verbauen. Bei 7 Steckdosen wären das bereits 210 Euro - zu viel.


Da sich diese Idee aufgrund der hohen Kosten im Sande verlaufen hat, bin ich auf eine andere Idee gestoßen. Ein bereits fertiges Gerät, welches über meine Ansprüche verfügt. Auch da bin ich fündig geworden. Doch ein optischer Hingucker ist es nicht, weshalb ich mir nun die Frage stelle, ob es möglich ist, die Front durch eine eigene Front auszutauschen? Im Endeffekt würde ich das ganze Gerät übernehmen wollen, nur die Front abschrauben und durch eine eigen angefertigte ersetzen (Natürlich durch den Elektriker).

Bei dem Gerät handelt es sich um dieses Modell:

Ibiza LC806S Steckdosenleiste fÃ?r Lichtanlage, Schwarz: Amazon.de: Musikinstrumente

Zu zwecken der Planung habe ich die Vorderseite bereits einmal vorsichtig abgeschraubt, natürlich mit gezogenem Netzstecker und die Schalter vorher betätigt, wegen eventueller Restspannung. Dabei stellte ich fest, dass jeder der derzeitigen Schalter mit vier Kabeln angeschlossen ist. Die Kippschalter, die ich bereits im Zuge meines ersten Versuches erworben habe, haben jedoch nur zwei Anschlüsse. Nun frage ich mich, ob ich welche mit vier Anschlüssen kaufen muss? An dem Gerät ist an der linken Seite ein Knopf, der als "Reset" Knopf betitelt wird (Keine Ahnung was der macht, hab den mal probeweise gedrückt, passiert nichts?). Aber sicher wird dieser Knopf auch an den Schaltern angeschlossen sein? Wie dem auch sei, auf der neuen Front habe ich diesen Reset Schalter gar nicht mit einberechnet, weil ich ihn gar nicht benutzen will. Vielleicht entfallen dadurch zwei Kabel und meine Schalter würden passen?

Diese Schalter habe ich zuhause:

Kippschalter, 1 x Ein / Aus, 250Vac, 10A: Amazon.de: Elektronik


Habt ihr Ideen oder Ratschläge für mich?


----------



## Garnorh198 (24. Mai 2015)

Der Schalter ist eine Sicherung, die bei Überlastung auslöst.


----------



## Veralia (24. Mai 2015)

Ah achso! Aber wofür kann man ihn dann drücken?


----------



## Chinaquads (24. Mai 2015)

Garnorh198 schrieb:


> Der Schalter ist eine Sicherung, die bei Überlastung auslöst.



WUT ? Erzählt keinen Müll !!! Der Schalter kann bis zu 10 A schalten, da ist keinerlei Überlastschutzeinrichtung eingebaut !!!


----------



## Veralia (24. Mai 2015)

Naja, was auch immer dieser Schalter kann, für mich ergibt er irgendwie keinen Sinn. Dementsprechend würde ich ihn gerne weglassen, bzw einfach unangeschlossen lassen, wenn die neue Front aufgesetzt wird. 

Denkt ihr das ist möglich?

Und brauche ich Schalter mit vier Anschlüssen (So sind sie derzeit im Gerät angeschlossen), oder reichen auch zwei Anschlüsse?


----------



## evilgrin68 (24. Mai 2015)

Moin

laut der Beantworteten Fragen bei Amazon, sollen die Schalter 2-polig ausgeführt sein. Das heisst das die eingebauten Schalter Phase und Null schalten. Deine gekauften Schalter sind nur 1-polig, können also nur die Phase schalten. Ohne grössere Umbauaktionen in der Verdrahtung kannst du also die Schalter nicht ohne weiteres nutzen. Der Druckschalter ist für eine elektronische Sicherung, die bei Überlast auslöst. Mit der Reset-Funktion kannst du diese nach beheben der Überlast zurücksetzen.


----------



## Pyroneo (24. Mai 2015)

Bei solchen 2 Poligen wäre ich an deiner Stelle dankbar das die dort verbaut sind. Beide Adern zu trennen ist einfach sicherer. Da die in Deutschland üblichen Schukostecker nicht gegen Verpolung geschützt sind, macht es einfach mehr Sinn. Bei deinen Schaltern mit nur 2 Anschlüssen kannst du Pech haben das die Phase mit 240V doch noch aktiv anliegt in der dahinter geschalteten Steckdose. Steckt dann irgend ein dussel(Kind oder Idiot) dort etwas leitendes hinein kommt es zum Stromschlag. Das ist das dumme an Schukosteckdosen, man kann den Stecker um 180 Grad verdreht hinein stecken und schon wird der Neutralleiter geschaltet und nicht die Phase.
Das sieht man gut bei vielen billig LED-Leuchtmitteln in Nachtisch-Lampen. Ist der Stecker falsch herum eingesteckt glimmen die oft noch, auch wenn die Lampe ausgeschaltet ist. Dreht man den Stecker in der Steckdose um 180 Grad, glimmen die Leuchmittel nur kurz nach bis sich die verbauten Kondensatoren darin entladen haben und dann ist es endlich dunkel. [emoji38]


----------



## Veralia (24. Mai 2015)

Mhm, ich verstehe was ihr meint. Denke ich. Dennoch sind die Schalter an dem bereits montierten Panel einfach nur Billigware. Der erste Schalter wies nämlich bereits am ersten Abend einen Defekt auf: Er rastete nicht mehr auf "Aus" ein, sondern die LED blieb leuchten und er schnippte wieder nach oben. 

Falls es keine Umstände macht, könnte mir wer von euch wohl sagen, welche Schalter ich nun also benötige, um sie möglichst unkompliziert (vom Elektriker) anschließen zu können? Vielleicht findet sich ja schon hier ein passender Schalter, oder ihr kennt eine andere gute Webseite (Bitte keine 5 Euro pro Schalter! )?

Conrad - Ihr Online Shop für Elektronik, Computer, Multimedia, Modellbau & Technik

Würden die gehen? Soweit ich das sehe müssten die ja mit 230 Volt zurecht kommen, oder? 

https://www.pollin.de/shop/dt/NTc5O...r/Kippschalter_KN3_C_201A_2_polig_ON_OFF.html


----------



## evilgrin68 (24. Mai 2015)

Der Schalter würde passen. Ich persönlich finde solche Schalter bei Verwendung unter 230 Volt nicht gerade passend, auch wenn sie für diese Spannung ausgelegt sind.

Jedoch wird dich dein Elektriker beim Umbau über den Tisch ziehen. Wenn die einzig brauchbare Steckdose schon 30 Euro kosten sollte. Eine normale Steckdose kostet gerade mal 5 Euro. Vorallem die verbaute Sicherung in der Steckdosenleiste, da wird er dir bestimmt ein nettes Märchen erzählen. 
Die von dir gewünschte Edelstahlfront sollte auf jedenfall mit dem Schutzleiter (PE/Erde) verbunden werden, um ein gewisses Maß an Sicherheit zu bieten.


----------



## Veralia (24. Mai 2015)

Ja, ich denke auch, dass er mich über den Tisch ziehen will. Darum werde ich auch am Dienstag gleich mal zu einem anderen Elektriker gehen.

Warum findest du solche Schalter bei Verwendung unter 230v nicht passend? Einfach aus optischen Gründen? Es soll einfach nur nach was aussehen! Dieser.. Wow Effekt, wenn wer vorbei kommt, ich einen Schalter umlege und einfach mal der PC + Monitor wie von Geisterhand startet! *grins*

Allerdings hätte ich auch noch eine Frage. Und zwar haben diese Kippschalter ja selber kein Licht, dennoch wäre ein Kontrolllämpchen für jeden Schalter gar nicht mal so verkehrt, wie ich finde. Muss dieses Kontrolllicht auch 230v ab können? Ich habe ja keine Ahnung wie sowas im Endeffekt angeschlossen wird, weshalb ich mir ja auch die Hilfe hole. Anbei eine Zeichnung wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Waagerecht oben kleine Schilder, die informieren, welcher Schalter was schaltet (Zum Beispiel PC, Beleuchtung usw.).
Darunter die kreisförmigen Kontrollleuchten
Darunter die Kippschalter.

Beim googeln habe ich diese hier gefunden: 230V Signallampe Signalleuchte Kontrollleuchte grÃ¼n 8mm Metallfassung konkav | eBay

Wäre das möglich, oder würden auch weniger V reichen? Hatte auch welche mit 12 oder 24 Volt gesehen.


----------



## evilgrin68 (24. Mai 2015)

Warum ich den Schalter nicht passend finde?! Na weil er aus Metall ist. Und 230 Volt und Metall vertragen sich nicht besonders. Sollte in dem Schalter zB. ein Kontakt brechen und die 230 Volt kommen auf den Kipphebel (Worst Case) und die Absicherung in deinem Stromnetz (Sicherung/FI-Schalter) greift nicht, kann es Übel ausgehen.

Die Lampe muss 230 Volt haben, ansonsten bräuchtest du noch einen Trafo für 12/24 Volt und zusätzliche Schaltelemente.

Im Eigenbau, technisches Wissen und Fähigkeiten vorausgesetzt, finde ich deine Idee nicht schlecht. So wegen dem "WOW Effekt" . Jedoch da du Hilfe benötigst, wird die ganze Kiste eigentlich zu teuer.


----------



## Veralia (24. Mai 2015)

Ich wünschte ich könnte es im Eigenbau. Aber leider habe ich von Elektrik rein gar keine Ahnung. Alles woran ich mich erinnere ist der Technik Unterricht in der weiterführenden Schule. Aber da haben wir auch nicht mehr gemacht, als ein paar Drähte zusammen gelötet. Aber an 230 V traue ich mich nicht ran. Und ich denke es ist vernünftig von mir, dass ich mich nicht daran versuchen will, oder was denkst du?  

Findest du das mit den Schaltern wirklich so riskant? Ich meine.. Klar, es kann passieren, aber auch wohl nur, wenn ich unachtsam damit umgehe, oder? Und ich habe nicht vor das Gerät auf den Boden zu werfen und drauf rumzutreten. *grins* Ich meine wenn es so gefährlich ist, müssten solche Schalter dann nicht verboten werden?


----------



## evilgrin68 (25. Mai 2015)

Veralia schrieb:


> Und ich denke es ist vernünftig von mir, dass ich mich nicht daran versuchen will, oder was denkst du?



Das ist sehr Vernünftig. Es gibt ja schliesslich auch Typen hier, die mal eben mit 230 Volt nachweisen, das Wärmeleitpads keinen Strom leiten. Aber das Erklär ich hier nicht näher...

Die Schalter sind für 230 Volt ausgelegt, somit kannst du sie verwenden. Ich beschrieb ja auch nur den Worst Case und meine persönliche Meinung zu den Schaltern. Ich persönlich stehe als gelernte Elektrofachkraft (so heisst das dann), halt mehr auf Schalter mit einer isolierenden Oberfläche. Ich mag das Kribbeln halt nicht so , wenn doch mal eine Oberfläche unter Spannung steht. Erfahrungswerte.

Setz mal ein par Bilder rein, wenn es fertig ist. Vielleicht wird die Box ja der nächste Renner bei IKEA (oder einer anderen Möbelkette).


----------



## Pyroneo (25. Mai 2015)

Die Schalter sind nicht riskant, bin selber Elektriker, die sind genau für diesen zweck ausgelegt, deshalb steht in der Beschreibung auch beschrieben wie hoch der Isolationswiderstand ist. Beziehe mich da aber auf den von dir verlinkten von pollin. Billig wird das ganze aber nicht, kannst loker mit 30€ Montage rechnen. Vergiss nicht Steuern usw muss der auch abführen an Vater Stadt.


----------



## Garnorh198 (25. Mai 2015)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> WUT ? Erzählt keinen Müll !!! Der Schalter kann bis zu 10 A schalten, da ist keinerlei Überlastschutzeinrichtung eingebaut !!!



Ich habe mich wohl zu knapp ausgedrückt. Gemeint war der Schalter, an dem Reset dran steht.

@ TE : Wenn du deinen Kippschalter umlegst, startet dein PC leider nicht sofort. Sein Netzteil wird jetzt mit Spannung versorgt. Den PC musst du dann noch wie üblich mit dem Schalter am Gehäuse starten.


----------



## Pyroneo (25. Mai 2015)

Garnorh198 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich wohl zu knapp ausgedrückt. Gemeint war der Schalter, an dem Reset dran steht.
> 
> @ TE : Wenn du deinen Kippschalter umlegst, startet dein PC leider nicht sofort. Sein Netzteil wird jetzt mit Spannung versorgt. Den PC musst du dann noch wie üblich mit dem Schalter am Gehäuse starten.


Stimmt so auch nicht ganz, wenn die BIOS-Einstellungen stimmen, kann der PC sehr wohl direkt starten.


----------



## Veralia (25. Mai 2015)

Bereits jetzt betreibe ich dieses Gerät: Ibiza LC806S Steckdosenleiste fÃ?r Lichtanlage, Schwarz: Amazon.de: Musikinstrumente . 

Im BIOS habe ich eingestellt, dass der Computer startet, sobald eine unterbrochene Stromzufuhr wieder hergestellt wird. Ich drücke also den Schalter und der PC + beide Monitor starten. Das ist also kein Problem und bereits gelöst.


----------



## Darknesss (25. Mai 2015)

Veralia schrieb:


> Doch ein optischer Hingucker ist es nicht, weshalb ich mir nun die Frage stelle, ob es möglich ist, die Front durch eine eigene Front auszutauschen?


Ich frage mich gerade wieso du überhaupt ein eigenes Schaltpanel brauchst?
Ich habe bei mir momentan nur einen 16A Schalter (unter dem Lichtschalter) der meine Steckdose an der mein PC+Peripherie hängt schaltet.
Power-on after Power Failure habe ich ebenfalls im BIOS aktiviert.
Brauch also nur noch den Schalter einschalten und der PC startet.

Ein eigenes Schaltpanel ist zwar möglich wird aber um *einiges* teurer als ein einfacher Schalter an der Wand.




Pyroneo schrieb:


> Die Schalter sind nicht riskant, bin selber Elektriker, die sind genau für diesen zweck ausgelegt, deshalb steht in der Beschreibung auch beschrieben wie hoch der Isolationswiderstand ist. Beziehe mich da aber auf den von dir verlinkten von pollin.


Du willst mir also ernsthaft erzählen das du als Elektriker für schaltbare Steckdosen immer 10A Schalter verwendest? und wie üblich natürlich mit 16A absicherst?
Von dir will ich lieber keine Installation sehen.


----------



## Pyroneo (25. Mai 2015)

Wer redet hier von immer?  Natürlich wäre es am besten wenn er Schalter verwendet die mit der selben Stromstärke klarkommen wie es auch der Sicherungsautomat zulässt. Aber man sollte auch den jeweiligen Verwendungszweck dieser Mehrfachsteckdose beachten. Ein normaler PC wird nicht 2300 Watt ziehen, wenn ich den TE richtig verstanden habe möchte er mit dieser schaltbaren Steckdosenleiste einzelne Geräte an seinem Schreibtisch schalten. Nenn mir mal dort am Schreibtisch ein Gerät das 2300 Watt verbraucht. Deshalb meinte ich das 10A Schalter für diesen Zweck reichen. Zumal von uns hier eh keiner Weiß wie die Elektroinstalation bei ihm aussieht.
Hat der TE mehrere Geräte an die mehr als 16A benötigen, fliegt eh die Sicherung im Schaltkasten. Wenn, wie in vielen Standardinstalationen, der gesamte Raum nur mit 16A für Licht und Steckdosen abgesichert ist kann es eh eng werden. Habe es schon oft genug erlebt das man gerufen wird weil ne Hausfrau meint "ich will gleichzeitig Wasserkocher, Kontaktgrill, Minibackofen anhaben, im selben Raum und nebenbei noch Staubsaugen, alles gleichzeitig. Warum fliegt dann immer die Sicherung? Schauen sie mal bitte nach" Schon klar bei jeweils mehr als 1,5 KW. Insgesamt 6KW, das macht ne 16A Sicherung nicht mit. Wollen viele aber nicht wahr haben.
Zum Thema Zweck: Manche Leute mögen es halt alle Geräte einzeln schalten zu können. Warum muss der Drucker, der 2. Monitor, die externe Festplatte an sein wenn diese gerade nicht genutzt werden. Kenne genug Leute die für ihre externen Festplatten fest verbaute Kabelsätze am Schreibtisch haben und für unterwegs eigene. Warum sollten solche Netzteile an sein, wenn nicht benötigt. Für sowas sind dann einzeln schaltbare Steckdosen gut. Vielleicht etwas übertrieben in der Zeit von Schaltnetzteilen, aber jedem wie er es mag.


----------



## Veralia (26. Mai 2015)

Es soll eben ein optischer Hingucker sein.  Benutzt wird das Gerät dann, um verschiedene Dinge am Schreibtisch ein und aus zuschalten. 

1 Schalter = PC + beide Monitore
1 Schalter = RGB Beleuchtung
1 Schalter = XBox One
1 Schalter = USB Ladegerät
1 Schalter = Zimmerbrunnen + LED Beleuchtung eines Glastisches, der hinter mir steht.

Und die anderen Schalter bekomme ich auch noch belegt! Generell ist ja zu erwarten, dass in Zukunft ein oder zwei Stecker noch hinzukommen werden.

Bislang, ohne diese Schaltung, waren diese Geräte auch schon alle gemeinsam an. Und da flog keine Sicherung. Allerdings nun nicht an der Schalterbox, sondern allgemein an den Steckdosen.

Bis eben habe ich an dem Plan gearbeitet, was das neue Frontpanel angeht. Immerhin muss ich ja auch die Bohrungen erledigen lassen, da ich selbst nicht über solches Gerät verfüge. (Nur einen IXO Schrauber, der reicht wohl nicht)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

